# 16v. Is this right ?



## stereoflaver (Apr 12, 2008)

It's a plastic plug.


----------



## rabbitnothopper (Oct 19, 2009)

do you even english?


yes looks like the anti-tamper plug on the fuel distributor idle air/fuel mixture

what?


----------



## stereoflaver (Apr 12, 2008)

I just wanted to know if it is the original plug.


----------



## kwak (Apr 7, 2005)

If that is the idle mixture plug, then from the Bentley manual:



> The idle mixture screw can only be reached and adjusted after removing the anti-tampering plug in the top of the air flow sensor housing. This is a small plug with a soft aluminum top and a hard steel bottom, removed by drilling a 2.5 mm (3/32 in.) hole in the aluminum and using a sheet metal screw to extract the plug.


----------



## stereoflaver (Apr 12, 2008)

It looks like it's a replacement plug then.


----------



## stereoflaver (Apr 12, 2008)

http://www.hondapartx.com/auto_parts/cr_v-air_intake-b3050_16840bos.html

This is the plug, thanks for the replys.


----------

